# Wound Care: Dermagraft re-application



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (May 18, 2011)

Hello, (for physician billing) Am I allowed to bill for the re-application of a dermagraft since it is allowing up to 8 re-applications? Or is the re-application reimbusement included in the primary application? Dermagrafts have 90 global days...I guess that is why I am confused. Should I bill re-applications as 15365-58? I can't find anything to help on reapplication coding. Does this also apply to Apligrafts? I am aware of the G0440 code but this is for a Medicaid pt. 
Thanks for any feedback!  
~Melissa


----------



## drsnpatil (May 18, 2011)

*Dermagraft*

Bill re-application of dermagraft by using 15365-58 it's correct.

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...s5Z87Y&sig=AHIEtbTHSDYeOSre6OfoTLNqZAvtcAd-SQ
Also please check this link it will help you.


Melissa Rufenbarger said:


> Hello, (for physician billing) Am I allowed to bill for the re-application of a dermagraft since it is allowing up to 8 re-applications? Or is the re-application reimbusement included in the primary application? Dermagrafts have 90 global days...I guess that is why I am confused. Should I bill re-applications as 15365-58? I can't find anything to help on reapplication coding. Does this also apply to Apligrafts? I am aware of the G0440 code but this is for a Medicaid pt.
> Thanks for any feedback!
> ~Melissa


----------

